# Lahore Medical and Dental College



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to know. How is LMDC? for over-sea students. Their UHS passing rate for 1st year is the lowest from all colleges, which include private and public. But according to all the people I know personally who have done medical from pakistan, they say that LMDC is good. Is it better than FMH? Please help guys. I really need to know as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

FMH is better. It has really good teaching modules and stuff. LMDC has a bit tainted reputation.


----------



## hsn14 (Oct 22, 2010)

Is there Wifi for students living on the campus?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to know. How is LMDC? for over-sea students. Their UHS passing rate for 1st year is the lowest from all colleges, which include private and public. But according to all the people I know personally who have done medical from pakistan, they say that LMDC is good. Is it better than FMH? Please help guys. I really need to know as soon as possible. Thanks.


who said you LMDC passing rate was lowest ?? 
its third class continental medical college with lowest passing rate this year.

i had fmh test today . . it was a golden opportunity for me to meet friends & ask about their experience in fmh... i would like to share some facts with you;

1. it took me hardly 5 mins to visit the whole campus . . in other words, if you are thinking of a full-time campus with lush green grounds etc., then forget about it... it is more of a school than medical college.

2. the more important thing is my discussion with mbbs students ; here are their remarks : 
What about anatomy department?
'very good 1' 
physiology & pathology departments etc.?? 
yeah! so.. so..! 
are they better in lmdc ??
'go for lmdc... the clinical training in Ghurki hospital of LMDC is better than FMH.'

3. i agree with shaman that students praised the faculty members & study stuff etc. 

the conclusion i can draw is 'overall LMDC has a better setup than FMH'. #cool


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

anas90 said:


> who said you LMDC passing rate was lowest ??
> its third class continental medical college with lowest passing rate this year.
> 
> i had fmh test today . . it was a golden opportunity for me to meet friends & ask about their experience in fmh... i would like to share some facts with you;
> ...


how was your test at fmh? was it easy or difficult?tell me about the pattern as well,and yeah how much time was given for the test?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> how was your test at fmh? was it easy or difficult?tell me about the pattern as well,and yeah how much time was given for the test?


i found the science section little bit difficult, the english 1 had easiest questions.
their will be 60 mcqs & 60 mins.
30 eng,
10 bio,
10 chem,
10 phy.

fmh admin said; prepare from uhs syllabus, but i found questions from content like Kingdom Animalia & Plantae etc which were not in the syllabus. #angry


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehar sheikh said:


> how was your test at fmh? was it easy or difficult?tell me about the pattern as well,and yeah how much time was given for the test?


i found the science section little bit difficult, the english 1 had easiest questions.
their will be 60 mcqs & 60 mins.
30 eng,
10 bio,
10 chem,
10 phy.

fmh admin said; prepare from uhs syllabus, but i found questions from content like Kingdom Animalia & Plantae etc which were not in the syllabus. #baffled


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

ah good luck to all who are going into med school. My parents banned me from going there due to the current situations in pakistan. So sad! I got into FMH and LMDC. Well can't convince them anymore. So to all those who are going or about to go, good luck.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> ah good luck to all who are going into med school. My parents banned me from going there due to the current situations in pakistan. So sad! I got into FMH and LMDC. Well can't convince them anymore. So to all those who are going or about to go, good luck.


ThankS amara! 
isnt it the fact that law & order situation in lahore is much better than karachi & quetta?! #yes
moreover we are observing a decline in terrorist activites like suicide bombing etc. to a great extent Alhumdulila.. #happy anyhow its your personal decision .

if i'm not wrong; you are in Toronto university??
GOOD LUCK for your future endeavours.:happy:


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

anas90 said:


> ThankS amara!
> isnt it the fact that law & order situation in lahore is much better than karachi & quetta?! #yes
> moreover we are observing a decline in terrorist activites like suicide bombing etc. to a great extent Alhumdulila.. #happy anyhow its your personal decision .
> 
> ...


yep m in University of Toronto ... do u know it? its like crazy in that univ!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> yep m in University of Toronto ... do u know it? its like crazy in that univ!


students in pakistan usually know of prestigious institutes like Toronto ... #yes

which course are you currently doing there ??#confused


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

right now m majoring in Health and Disease + Neuroscience, so have embryo, physio, organic, anatomy, physical chem, astronomy, neuro, pharmacology .....


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> right now m majoring in Health and Disease + Neuroscience, so have embryo, physio, organic, anatomy, physical chem, astronomy, neuro, pharmacology .....


Ohh my GOD ! how u manage all this#confused

what are your future plans??


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Ohh my GOD ! how u manage all this#confused
> 
> what are your future plans??


future plans --> medical college in USA
my family is in it, sis did medical from pakistan and bro is doing it in USA
so next is my turn ... ah, need all the blessings i can get, its a long road ahead


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> future plans --> medical college in USA
> my family is in it, sis did medical from pakistan and bro is doing it in USA
> so next is my turn ... ah, need all the blessings i can get, its a long road ahead


awsome#yes.. you will be doing MD..!!:happy:

will it take 9 years to become a full-fledged doctor in USA??


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

anas90 said:


> awsome#yes.. you will be doing MD..!!:happy:
> 
> will it take 9 years to become a full-fledged doctor in USA??


nope, it takes 8, after high school (FSC), its 4 yrs pre-med and then 4 yrs med school
in pakistan its 5 years after FSC .. sigh, we get old by the time we r done with medical school ...


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amara.abid said:


> nope, it takes 8, after high school (FSC), its 4 yrs pre-med and then 4 yrs med school
> in pakistan its 5 years after FSC .. sigh, we get old by the time we r done with medical school ...


Okz! GOOD LUCK..:happy:


----------



## amara.abid (Aug 17, 2011)

anas90 said:


> Okz! GOOD LUCK..:happy:


thnxs #nerd#nerd#nerd


----------

